# Phenotype L Clone leaking issues



## Flash696 (17/12/15)

Morning fellow vapors. I bought a Phenotype L from Vapeking at the last meet. So far it's been awesome. Yesterday I noticed that the bottom pin is leaking. Is anyone else experiencing the same issues at all? Or know of a fix?


----------



## shaunnadan (17/12/15)

hi

are you getting alot of juice leaking out from the centre pin? is it spinning ?

try and tighten the centre pin while holding the post in place, not too tight otherwise it could snap


----------



## Silver (17/12/15)

Hi @Flash696 , i know that @Oliver Barry knows this atty. 
he used it to great effect when he won the Cloud Blowing competition at the last vape meet
His cloud was so big I could barely fit it in the photo - lol

Maybe he can help you out - or if he isnt online @Stroodlepuff can ask him to contact you


----------



## Flash696 (17/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> hi
> 
> are you getting alot of juice leaking out from the centre pin? is it spinning ?
> 
> try and tighten the centre pin while holding the post in place, not too tight otherwise it could snap



Yes it's leaking out the centre pin. I did tighten the screw, but there is still play on the post. Suppose that's what you get when you buy clones. Thinking of rather buying an authentic.


----------



## Flash696 (17/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Flash696 , i know that @Oliver Barry knows this atty.
> he used it to great effect when he won the Cloud Blowing competition at the last vape meet
> His cloud was so big I could barely fit it in the photo - lol
> 
> Maybe he can help you out - or if he isnt online @Stroodlepuff can ask him to contact you



Many thanks @Silver I definitely will. I love this dripper and knowing that I won't be able to use it kills me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/12/15)

the post has an insulator at the bottom. too much tightening and the insulator flops and you land up with a dead short piece of metal.

if you have a wide set of tweezers then you can hold both posts together (either side negative and centre) and then tighten it. much less change of damaging it as you spread the load evenly.


----------



## Flash696 (17/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> the post has an insulator at the bottom. too much tightening and the insulator flops and you land up with a dead short piece of metal.
> 
> if you have a wide set of tweezers then you can hold both posts together (either side negative and centre) and then tighten it. much less change of damaging it as you spread the load evenly.



Cool. Thanks for the help @shaunnadan Will take it apart tonight and give it a go. Will let you know how it goes.


----------

